# GPS mit Android Smartphone



## kv2408 (3. Januar 2012)

Servus,

ich besitzte noch kein GPS-Handgerät und möchte mir eines kaufen.
Verwenden wollte ich es "nur" für größere Alpenseen oder den Bodensee zum Angeln.
Gibt es für mein Android Smartphone evtl. eine Software (die etwas taugt)?#c
Somit könnte ich mir die Kosten für das zusätzliche Handgerät sparen.
Ich gehe so 3-4 mal im Jahr an die Seen zum Angeln und wollte daher keine größeren Summen ausgeben

Würd mich über paar Tipps freuen!!

Gruß
KV2408


----------



## basti0984 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: GPS mit Android Smartphone*

also apps die deine genaue gps-position anzeigen und auch speichern gibt es einige... aber ich ich denke mal du suchst so ne art gps-tracking die dich dann an eine markierte stelle zurückführen!?


----------



## Franky (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: GPS mit Android Smartphone*

Das könnte mit dem OSM-Tracker funktionieren...
https://market.android.com/details?...1lLmd1aWxsYXVtaW4uYW5kcm9pZC5vc210cmFja2VyIl0.

Je nach Region sind auch Gewässer mit drauf - und dem Ding müsste es egal sein, ob auf oder neben dem Wasser "getrackt" wird.
Ich habe den OSMDroid installiert - und der funzt 1A!

PS: OSM = OpenStreetMap http://www.openstreetmap.de/)


----------



## basti0984 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: GPS mit Android Smartphone*

erinner mich da grad an so eine navigier uhr die bei galileo oder so getestet wurde.. da konnte man einen ausgangspunkt loggen und wurde dann an diesen ausganspunkt zurückgeführt, das geniale(dort als machteil angegeben) war, das die navigation per einfacher richtungsangabe passierte...
genau das wäre doch super für so nen zweck wenns das als app gäbe...


----------



## Biberacher (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: GPS mit Android Smartphone*

Du könntest eine Geocaching-App verwenden.
Ich weiß, dass es die für iPhone gibt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Android Market sowas auch hergibt.


----------



## basti0984 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: GPS mit Android Smartphone*

hab ich grad gefunden, das könnte funtionieren...
http://market.android.com/search?q=pname:trackthisout_compass.com


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: GPS mit Android Smartphone*

@ kv2408,

wenn Du dir das Navionics Marine Europe für dein Androide Handy zulegst hast Du zumindest den Bodensee mit dabei. Und mit 9,99€ ist es auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## kv2408 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: GPS mit Android Smartphone*

Servus,

danke für die schnellen Antworten:m
Werd mir mal die Links ansehen.
Richtig testen kann ich sie halt erst wieder im Mai:c

Erfahrung hat aber noch niemand damit??


----------



## SpinnerFreund (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: GPS mit Android Smartphone*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich nutze diese hier und bin super zufrieden. Man kann Wegpunkte eintragen und auch Koordinaten eingeben und die App führt einen zuverlässig hin. Alternativ geht auch noch Maverick, da sind jedoch in der FreeVersion lediglich 10 Wegpunkte speicherbar...

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Chiforce (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: GPS mit Android Smartphone*

die app "MyTracks" ist genau das was ich nutze, da kannste verläufe und driften auf der "normalen" sat-karte als overlay speichern.


----------



## kv2408 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: GPS mit Android Smartphone*

Werd mir wohl mal das OruxMaps installieren und dann auf Wanderschaft gehen :m


----------



## 4er-Mepps (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: GPS mit Android Smartphone*

"Maverick" wenn man keine Tiefenkartendaten hat.
"Dr.Depth" für Android wenn man Daten hat.

Ich habe beides ausprobiert, funktioniert super!
Benutze immer 
http://www.drdepth.se/mvp.php
ist super und bis jetzt auf ca. 2 Meter genau. 

Grüße!


----------



## kv2408 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: GPS mit Android Smartphone*

@ Franky:

Wo bekommt man Daten für süddeutsche Seen her;+

Danke nochmals für Eure Antworten:m


----------

